# Ghost hand pyraminx



## Alcuber (Sep 30, 2010)

I was looking at the products on cube depot and i saw the ghost hand pyraminx. Does anyone have one or knows of any reviews?


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 30, 2010)

Can't see any reviews on youtube. Looks like you'll have to try it yourself.  Then, _you_ should make a review.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 1, 2010)

maybe i will try it out myself but i'll have to wait for my lightake order to arrive (my dad doesnt like ordering new cubes until the other order arrives)
hopefully it won't pop as much as my QJ


----------



## Chrish (Oct 1, 2010)

Your QJ pyraminx pops? Didn't know that was possible.


----------



## number1failure (Oct 1, 2010)

When I see a GuHong Pyraminx, I will then be impressed.


----------



## Diniz (Oct 1, 2010)

number1failure said:


> When I see a GuHong Pyraminx, I will then be impressed.


 
You mean a Dayan Pyraminx right???


----------



## Chrish (Oct 1, 2010)

He definitely meant Guhong. He just doesn't know what is namely correct.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 2, 2010)

Chrish said:


> Your QJ pyraminx pops? Didn't know that was possible.


 
yes it pops alot
also i forgot to post the link for the ghost hand
here is is http://www.cubedepotusa.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1791994


----------



## da25centz (Oct 2, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> yes it pops alot
> also i forgot to post the link for the ghost hand
> here is is http://www.cubedepotusa.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1791994


 
http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.QJ_Plastic_Sticker_Triangle_Pyramid_Magic_Cube_White-28944

is that the QJ you have?


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 2, 2010)

da25centz said:


> http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.QJ_Plastic_Sticker_Triangle_Pyramid_Magic_Cube_White-28944
> 
> is that the QJ you have?


 
yes


----------



## da25centz (Oct 2, 2010)

other than the pops, would you recommend it? I'm looking to get myself a pyraminx


----------



## The Puzzler (Oct 2, 2010)

da25centz said:


> other than the pops, would you recommend it? I'm looking to get myself a pyraminx


Why would you even think of buying it if it pops?


----------



## da25centz (Oct 2, 2010)

The Puzzler said:


> Why would you even think of buying it if it pops?


 
do you have a better suggestion?


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 2, 2010)

da25centz said:


> other than the pops, would you recommend it? I'm looking to get myself a pyraminx


 
not really after you lube it becomes really smooth but if you have the money get the meffets or you could try the ghost hand


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 2, 2010)

That QJ pyraminx is amazing and it doesn't pop with me at all. The Mefferts might have a little bit better speed but the QJ has soo much more control. I would recommend this pyraminx to anyone but I have the black version maybe it makes a difference


----------



## Carrot (Oct 12, 2010)

oh my god... now for the biology lesson:

Life of a "QJ pyraminx":
1st stage - A block that can't yet turn
2nd stage - A pyramid that is young and learning how to be fast and exact
3rd stage - A pyramid in it's best age, perfectioning the speed and still have a nice turning mech (compared to itself)
4th stage - An old Pyramid that is getting more and more loose, and will suddenly tend to pop...


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 13, 2010)

Odder said:


> oh my god... now for the biology lesson:
> 
> Life of a "QJ pyraminx":
> 1st stage - A block that can't yet turn
> ...


Er.. yes but the first day it got it it started to pop


----------



## Carrot (Oct 13, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> Er.. yes but the first day it got it it started to pop



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progeria


----------



## number1failure (Oct 13, 2010)

Diniz said:


> You mean a Dayan Pyraminx right???


 


Chrish said:


> He definitely meant Guhong. He just doesn't know what is namely correct.


 
I know that the GuHong is made by DaYan, but I meant the interestingly shaped pieces like the GuHong.


----------



## mbart9 (Oct 26, 2010)

I just got the ghost hand pyraminx! It feels crispy, makes a loud clakityclakclak noise, and doesn't have any ball bearings like the mefferts. However, It does have little tabs instead to do the same job as the ball bearings. I personally like the qj a lot better even though the ghost hand isn't bad. I don't actually have a qj but my friend (who shares a collection with me does). Even though this is my first pyraminx (and only), I could take a guess that this pyraminx is probably better for beginners, since i've tried others, and this one as good. For those of you picky about sticker quality, the stickers are vinyl and seem to be able to last like cubesmiths.


----------



## flee135 (Oct 26, 2010)

Is it possible for you to post pictures of the internals? I'm just curious about what it looks like.


----------

